# New kidding thread... Mimolette day 145 new pics



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Day 131 for Mimi... and this is how she looks today...
She is a FF and is about 14 months old. I dont know how many were in her mom's pregnancy, so no idea what we will have .. and here is the daddy too... Tripoli


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New kidding thread... Mimolette*

well im saying you have multiples coming your way


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: New kidding thread... Mimolette*

Well I'm sure hoping for multiples... my other doe had only one buckling a few months back, and it would have been so much nicer for him to have had another kid.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for DOES!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New kidding thread... Mimolette*

yep... looks like alot in there.... :greengrin:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: New kidding thread... Mimolette*

I love the colors! Should be beautiful kids.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: New kidding thread... Mimolette*

Ditto to the beautiful kids. I love the colour of your buck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Day 145 and Mimi is doing fine. Here are some pics from moments ago... Ligs starting to get a little looser, and I opened her kidding pen for her to sniff around in. Will keep you posted...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She sure is getting big.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has at least 3 in there...maybe 4 and her udder will be massive by the time she's ready...I'm going to guess that it will be at least 3 times the size it is now, when you see her udder filling, you'll know she's not far off from delivery. :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I really like the colors on the buck! You should have some nice kids from those two!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Day 146.. and I'm keeping a close eye on Mimi. She keeps going behind the barn and nesting.. Her ligs are soft today for the first time, she looks a little posty and keeps standing in one place and staring .. but then she lays down for a while..etc... So maybe today???? We'll see!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Luck! I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She kidded ... See birth announcement for pics! a beautiful doe!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't find your photos.


----------

